# Droopy comb? Is it a hen??



## ChickenNewcomer (Feb 22, 2013)

She/he is 6 weeks old. She/he has always been pretty sweet, but also kind of dominant. I read somewhere that hens have droopy combs, but in not sure if its true. Is she/he a cockerel? Or a hen?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

ChickenNewcomer said:


> She/he is 6 weeks old. She/he has always been pretty sweet, but also kind of dominant. I read somewhere that hens have droopy combs, but in not sure if its true. Is she/he a cockerel? Or a hen?


Kinda looks like a rose.comb


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends on the breed, wether the females clomb will droop. What breed do you have?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

How many chicks do you have that are the same breed/age? If that is the only one with that big comb, then you have a bouncing baby boy. The face really looks masculine to me. Single comb breeds that I have had, the boys "sprout" at 3 weeks and become noticeably different.


----------

